# Crazy poses!!!



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

*We did this before, but it's been a while so I figure why not do it again. It was fun last time and I love seeing everyone's tiel take silly pics. Post your tiels' silliest and craziest poses! Accidental or not. 

I'll start with some of mine of Baby...


I'm ok!*









*Rain dance!*



















*Hi!*









*Weee!*









*This one pin feather...ahh!*









*I...I...almost got it...*


















*Must look pretty!*


















*I'm coming!*









*Peek a boo!*


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh lord! Those pics are too funny!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

*And here are a few of Ziggy:*

Yahoooo!









*She's looking! Don't look nervous-just stand tall and look big, I'm ok, I'm ok!*









*I am king of the world!*









*And you do the hookie pookie and shake it all about!*









*I can reach it!*









*Peekaboo*


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

:rofl:











"Omg this is my favorite song"










"What? it wasn't me, I swear!" LOL the look on his face is priceless!

I have more on my phone, but it's charging at the moment.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nibbles (pied) says to roo "WOW your breath stinks"









Sadie
Woah I think I had one to many 









Nibbles 
Oooo I can almost reach it 









Baby 
And mom said i was too big to fit in here 









Goldie
it was just here a minute ago where'd it go!?









EXCUSE ME! have you not heard of privacy?!









Yes I'm entering the bird olympics 









You can't see me 









Woah! did that come from me?









What? this isn't how all the boys do it?









Pooh

I am He-Man









I'm king of this cage










I'm going to jump - if you come any closer -I mean it 









Uh Mom, Tell her to share!









What's that? I'm not a budgie? and this isn't my cage? - ahh now your just pulling my leg!










whoa Bro - you need to invest in some deodorant!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Got some more.. 










She sat there like this for 5 mins - "I'm not stuck, it's okay!"










.."Huston we have a problem, the bell is STUCK"










"Hiiiiiiii"










"Help, I'm stuck"










"Food, food, glorious foooooooooood"


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Tally: "I'm an OWL, what are you talkin about?"









Tally: "Ya put your left foot in.... and ya shake it all about...."









Boomer: "Mine"









Boomer: "Kiss my.... .... feathers!"









Birdie:









Cousteau (learning to eat fresh foods... not totally understanding...) "We eat towels?"









Birdie: "Napkin!! Napkin!!"









Boomer: "Hay Hay Hay"


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Nom-nom-nom












Feel the WRATH OF HARLEY, MARSHMALLOW TIEL OF DOOOOOOOM!












Yarrrrr! Pirate Quinney!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

So cute! Keep em coming!


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

How's it hangin' Mr. Smiley?









How do I get down from here? MOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!!









Does that yellow make me look fat?









Peek-a-booooo!









Now I know that orange pellet is here somewhere!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

-God, can't you pick your own nose!-









-Cue attack bird-









-I'm queen of the mountain- 









-It's mine...ALL MINE...MUUHAHAHAHA!-









-Do I have anything on my face?-









-Say Ahhhhhh!-


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

________
Suzuki Rv 125 Van Van History


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

"Maybe I can get it this way!"


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Solace. said:


> "Maybe I can get it this way!"





Raven2322 said:


> -It's mine...ALL MINE...MUUHAHAHAHA!-




lol... that's too funny!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know what it is, but Theo loves doing this.. (she'll sit there for ages)

PS: Don't mind the mess, my 2 cousins are over.


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL! These are great!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Solace. said:


> I don't know what it is, but Theo loves doing this.. (she'll sit there for ages)
> 
> PS: Don't mind the mess, my 2 cousins are over.


I thought it was just my girl. Jasmine does this all the time too. Sometimes she sits in the corner like that with a bar in her mouth and just hangs out there for a while. It must be comfortable, lol.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Solace. said:


> I don't know what it is, but Theo loves doing this.. (she'll sit there for ages)
> 
> PS: Don't mind the mess, my 2 cousins are over.


baby does that too! She looks so funny-just like Theo


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

lol Sun Dance sits like that all the time even will go as far as sitting there with just his beak hanging off, No feet attached just his beak he sleeps like that often


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> lol Sun Dance sits like that all the time even will go as far as sitting there with just his beak hanging off, No feet attached just his beak he sleeps like that often



Jamy and Limu, my budgies do that. They look so funny.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LMAO. I laugh every time, even the thought of a 'tiel sitting there just hanging onto the bars without the feet like that is hilarious. :rofl:

Crazy birds! she must think I'm a weirdo when I laugh at her doing it, it's not funny to her but it sure is to me.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Solace. said:


> LMAO. I laugh every time, even the thought of a 'tiel sitting there just hanging onto the bars without the feet like that is hilarious. :rofl:
> 
> Crazy birds! she must think I'm a weirdo when I laugh at her doing it, it's not funny to her but it sure is to me.



I do the same with Sun Dance, specially when he's doing it with just his Beak, and not holding on with his feet, because even know he's hanging on "for dear life" (Which is what it looks like) he still whistles up as storm to me while hanging off the corner of the cage with his beak, I tell him all the time In his case it isn't safe to multi-task! lol


----------

